# Bobb



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi everyone:
I received a call today from my old bass player in Vancouver, letting me know that Bobb (Bob Bowden) passed away from cancer. I believe it was yesterday. I apologize for not having any details to share. Bob and I were briefly in a band together in the 90s, and hung out in the same circle of people for a while. I hope that I'm not being indelicate as far as his family is concerned, but I don't know if they would be aware of his presence here. Bob loved music and loved to play guitar.
I wish him well on his journey, wherever it might take him.
May we all enjoy what we have, while we can, and play as much good music as possible....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

RIP Bob. Thanks for sharing some of your journey with us.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Send you my prayers.
Always sad to lost a friend...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appreciate you letting us know. Condolences to the family and friends


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mr Yerp said:


> I wish him well on his journey, wherever it might take him.
> May we all enjoy what we have, while we can, and play as much good music as possible....


Mr. Yerp writes very well. I could never say it better.

Prayers to his family and friends.

Dave


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this. May he rest in peace and continue making music on his new journey. He shall be missed.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Is this it? A measely 7 posts for a gentleman who was a productive member of GC for over 6 almost 7 years? I remember when he was battling his cancer and had embarked on his personal musical quest, both performing, composing and recording his own music. I applauded his vision in that regard. I just thought that a valuable member like Bobb and his untimely passing would have stirred up more than 7 posts! Thank you Mr. Yerp for posting this Thread. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Is this it? A measely 7 posts for a gentleman who was a productive member of GC for over 6 almost 7 years? I remember when he was battling his cancer and had embarked on his personal musical quest, both performing, composing and recording his own music. I applauded his vision in that regard. I just thought that a valuable member like Bobb and his untimely passing would have stirred up more than 7 posts! Thank you Mr. Yerp for posting this Thread. I truly appreciate it.


This is certainly not the GC "community" of members that I know and hold in high regard.
Like you, I am surprised and am hoping for more.

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Though I've been here a while I never had much direct interaction with Bobb however it's definitely sad to lose a member and more so a contributing member. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

My condolences likewise to his family and friends, especially those in the GC community.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just saw this - my condolences to his family and his friends. Thoughts and prayers to all and thanks to Bobb for sharing during the time he was given.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

A little update for you all. Bob will be sent off in style...

https://www.facebook.com/events/508396482569790/


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you for the update. What a wonderful tribute!
View attachment 3984




Mr Yerp said:


> A little update for you all. Bob will be sent off in style...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/508396482569790/


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mr Yerp said:


> A little update for you all. Bob will be sent off in style...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/508396482569790/


Wow there are some awesome names on there, Bob must have been very well known in the music community on the left coast! Wish I could be there, the event looks to be a big winner in every way imaginable.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I see him as an amazing man, he continued gigging throughout his battle with cancer being the best that he could be. A loss to GC but a much bigger loss to his family and the community in which he lived. Rest in Peace Bob.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I for one have only just noticed this as I confess I get a little focused on the for sale forum. Deepest condolences to his family and friends, really sorry to hear this, another piece of music gone from the world.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

RIP Bob.

I admittedly try to avoid this section, kills my buzz.
As soon as I recognized the name though, it hit me.

Sorry for his friends and families loss.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I for one have only just noticed this as I confess I get a little focused on the for sale forum. Deepest condolences to his family and friends, really sorry to hear this, another piece of music gone from the world.


Same here. My heartfelt condolences to all of Bobb's family and friends. He is now in the company of the greatest players of all time. Rock on, brother.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear the loss of one of our community. Condolences to Bobb's family and friends.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

My appologies for not seeing this sooner. I think I avoid this category for fear of finding out who has left us.
I do remember Bob on this site. I didn't know him well, however, losing a fellow human being to cancer is always a sad and leaves us all with a sense of loss.
I'm sure those of you who knew him better than I and I'm sure there's many on here, will reflect fondly on the time you had as associates and friends.
Rest In Peace Bob. Sincerely, Richard


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Bobb may you play in the heavens till I come and visit and we play some music together.ship


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

just logged on........haven't been on for a while.....my eyes are swimming, reading this post........I never had the pleasure of meeting Bobb.....but as we all get older , whether we like it or not,......I think we have to prepare a special mental zone so that we can remember the goodness of our friends that we will ultimitly lose.....and hope that we too can be gracious in our own passing.........my special thoughts for his grieving friends and family..........Gerry


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

wow. tough news.
sorry for your loss, Mr Yerp, and those who knew him 

RIP Bobb.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

My thoughts are with his family & friends at this unsettling time.
Play on wherever you are, may your strings never go out of tune.
RIP Bobb.
Peace.


----------

